# Blackbirds and Robin.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Lovely pics.

I have a lovely little Robin in my garden - unfortunately I also have a very territorial blackbird who will not let the little birds feed.

I end up having food all over the garden - he cant be in all places at once !!!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

EVIEMAY said:


> Lovely pics.
> 
> I have a lovely little Robin in my garden - unfortunately I also have a very territorial blackbird who will not let the little birds feed.
> 
> I end up having food all over the garden - he cant be in all places at once !!!


Cheers Eviemay 

Aye those old Blackbirds don't give the smaller birds much space but the wee Robins can be bold enough when they want. Especially when it comes to their own kind.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

We used to have a black bird that used to come in the house and feed from the kitchen counter..and also we used to have a robin that took food from the hand , there brave little dudes


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Great pics mate, especially of the Robin.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Cheers T.T.  That was my first attempt at shooting birds. Quite pleased with the results but then again Robins must be the easiest birds to photograph. If only this weather would clear to I get back out again.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

great pics


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

I have some bird pics I need to sort out...

I also have a black bird, with an unusual white speckled head, that frequents my garden(for several years now) but i still haven't got a shot of it yet...And a lovely woodpecker too, again no pics yet:bash:...If only I had a telephoto lense...or better still, a decent camera:blush:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> I have some bird pics I need to sort out...
> 
> I also have a black bird, with an unusual white speckled head, that frequents my garden(for several years now) but i still haven't got a shot of it yet...And a lovely woodpecker too, again no pics yet:bash:...If only I had a telephoto lense...or better still, a decent camera:blush:


Get them posted up Tortoise Boy 

The shots I posted were taken with my new Sony A330 using my Tamron 70-300 mm lens, on macro setting. Mostly that lens seems to get bad reviews but I seem to be getting a few decent pics with it.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

white said:


> great pics


Cheers White.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

fergie said:


> Get them posted up Tortoise Boy
> 
> The shots I posted were taken with my new Sony A330 using my Tamron 70-300 mm lens, on macro setting. Mostly that lens seems to get bad reviews but I seem to be getting a few decent pics with it.


Glad your getting decent pics from that lens..i could never get on with it so i sold it and bought the nikkor version instead


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

tokay said:


> Glad your getting decent pics from that lens..i could never get on with it so i sold it and bought the nikkor version instead


The lens is starting to anny me now. Is the nikkor version a vast improvement?


----------

